# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > حرفه ای: پرینت گرفتن مستقیم یک متن در یک صفحه html بدون باز شدن print Dialog در گوگل کروم

## arefsoft

با سلام
بنده برنامه نویس asp.net هستم میخواهم متن و عکسی که در قسمتی از صفحه html من هست را به دستگاه چاپگر ارسال کنم بدون آنکه پنجره دیالوگ پرینتر باز شود و مستقیم پرینت گرفته شود.
اگر کسی می تواند یک صفحه بسازد و یک دکمه در آن قرار دهد که اگر روی آن کلیک کنیم پرینت گرفته شود. بدون آنکه پنجره دیالوگ باز شود. با تشکر از همه.
در ضمن بنده از گوگل کروم برای کارها استفاده می کنم . لطفا دوستان این مثال را با گوگل کروم نشان دهند.

----------

